# Free Enterprise VI



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

The pilgrim ferry "Pride of Al Salem 95" has sunk after a collision with the Cypriot bulk carrier "Pearl of Jebel Ali" ('00 39,709gt imo 9218844) in the Gulf of Suez. Reports of a stampede on the ferry as she began sinking.
The ex Free Enterprise VI will also be remebered as Pride of Sandwich and Pride of Ailsa before being sold to Egypt as the Pride of Al Salem 95 (built 1972 12,503gt imo 7204291)


----------

